# Aucune notification par mail



## Membre supprimé 591292 (25 Avril 2020)

Hello,

Je rencontre un problème concernant les notifications du forum.

Une fois activées sur un sujet, je ne reçois aucun mail lors d’une réponse.
Rien non plus dans mon dossier de courriers indésirables.

Je suis pourtant assez actifs sur les forums, ça fonctionne parfaitement ailleurs.

C’est un bug du site ?


----------



## RubenF (27 Avril 2020)

As-tu vérifié dans tes spams ?


----------

